# Wood Firmwares v1.51



## Another World (Aug 21, 2012)

Wood has received a compatibility update. Please see the change log for more information.



			
				Important Distinction said:
			
		

> Now, there are so many fake Wood R4 versions which have nothing to do with me. Only Wood R4 for the original R4, R4i Gold (r4ids.cn), R4iDSN (r4idsn.com), and AK RPG are supported by me. I can only fix bugs for these specific releases. Do not post bug reports or ask for updates to clone cards running a fake version of Wood.





			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> 'pokemon conquest (europe)' fixed.
> 'harvest moon - the tale of two towns (europe)' fixed.
> 'moxie girlz' fixed.
> 'cars 2 (europe) (en,es)' fixed.
> 'maru goukaku - shikaku dasshu! special shakai fukushishi shiken' fixed.






Wood R4 v1.51 Download



Wood R4iDSN v1.51 Download



Wood R.P.G. v1.51 Download



Wood R4 as .NDS



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread



Wood R4 Language File thread


----------



## 431unknown (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks again for the update guys.


----------



## LockeCole_101629 (Aug 21, 2012)

wow so fast....


----------



## VMM (Aug 21, 2012)

With Acekard 2i firmware updates getting slower over the time I'm tempting to buy a r4i gold from r4ids.cn.
But I don't know Wood very well. Akaio is an awesome kernel and never let me down.
Can anyone show, if there is, any advantage from one to another?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Aug 21, 2012)

VMM said:


> Can anyone show, if there is, any advantage from one to another?


AKAIO has a chance of working without an update thanks to the AP bypass, and the R4 doesn't have that feature at all.


----------



## LurkerA (Aug 21, 2012)

But they even can't "bypass"  3DS V4.3.0-10 for a long while(more than 3 weeks).....


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 21, 2012)

jurassicplayer said:


> VMM said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone show, if there is, any advantage from one to another?
> ...


I would get the gold from R4iDSN, only because it is supported directly. The AP bypass is nice but there is usually a patch that will work on a troublesome game while waiting for an update.


----------



## arogance1 (Aug 21, 2012)

VMM said:


> Can anyone show, if there is, any advantage from one to another?



Who needs AP Bypass which might work, when Wood has YWG with lightning fast updates for the latest games meaning it doesn't need to rely on AP Bypass technology


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for the update YWG, much appreciated.


----------



## tranfeer (Aug 21, 2012)

WOOD R4 V1.51 for r4i gold(www.r4ids.cn)has been released.
You can download it from here:
http://filetrip.net/nds-downloads/flashcart-files/download-wood-r4-for-r4i-gold-r4ids-151-f30593.html
&
www.r4ids.cn


How to decide your r4i gold 3ds bought now is a genuine one or not?
1.Be sure the website on the sticker of your card is www.r4ids.cn
2.Running WOOD R4 for it and click start and help, you should get the image listed below.
Please pay attention to "HW:R4i Gold 3DSb".




3.Pay attention to the PCB inside the shell of your card and compare it to the picture below.
Please pay attention to the elements marked with the yellow rectangle.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 21, 2012)

are the companies using an AP measure or is the sdk for these games as such? why would they want to fight piracy now?


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks as always.

Gotta love that WiFi update feature


----------



## Pong20302000 (Aug 21, 2012)

tranfeer said:


> WOOD R4 V1.51 for r4i gold(www.r4ids.cn)has been released.
> You can download it from here:
> http://filetrip.net/...151-f30593.html
> &
> ...



people should be aware that the number in the bottom right of this picture is normally different as it dictates on the revision of the card
(majority of the the time what the firmware which was pre-flashed to the chip)


----------



## VMM (Aug 21, 2012)

arogance1 said:


> Who needs AP Bypass which might work, when Wood has YWG with lightning fast updates for the latest games meaning it doesn't need to rely on AP Bypass technology



Akaio updates a lot fast too, sometimes even faster than YWG.
Not wanting to start a fanboy's war but ,It can't be denied that AP Bypass is a awesome feature and a advantage point from Akaio compared to YWG.

I definitely gonna buy a r4i gold from r4ids.cn
Then I can compare both and give my veredict about wich is the best in my opinion.


----------



## shengtian (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Rydian (Aug 22, 2012)

VMM said:


> With Acekard 2i firmware updates getting slower over the time I'm tempting to buy a r4i gold from r4ids.cn.
> But I don't know Wood very well. Akaio is an awesome kernel and never let me down.
> Can anyone show, if there is, any advantage from one to another?


If you like AKAIO you'll be right at home with Wood, since they use almost the same interface (literally, the skins are compatible).



LurkerA said:


> But they even can't "bypass"  3DS V4.3.0-10 for a long while(more than 3 weeks).....


The additional AP bypass is for games, not system compatibility.


----------



## LockeCole_101629 (Aug 22, 2012)

I just don't understand why all of you brought up another flashcart issues in this thread.
so it has AP Bypass? who cares...

wood is for R4 (and few of it's clones)
unless you have product using wood, don't bother.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 22, 2012)

Yet people bring up Wood in threads for other carts and nobody complains...


----------



## maodatou (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you very much~


----------



## Attila13 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## kineticUk (Aug 23, 2012)

LockeCole_101629 said:


> I just don't understand why all of you brought up another flashcart issues in this thread.
> so it has AP Bypass? who cares...


I wish people would stop promoting that cart in these release topics... can't they talk about it in the acekard/akaio forum?
acekard2i are low quality carts with dickhead firmware... and I'm sick of hearing about them. Wood firmwares are not inferior to akaio... so fanboys please f-in deal with it and fu** off.
Fact is r4ids.cn r4igold's are better built and have the best firmware, I don't care if you disagree cause I know I'm right.

AP bypass is built into his firmware too, its been there a long time. To use it you need a cart which supports it like the rpg...but its not needed.
ywg deserves credit where its due, another quick update and now I can try that pokemon conquest game out, sure it was only released a week or so ago... its very nice that wood has been updated so quickly.

Thank you ywg, you are a legend.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 23, 2012)

The AK2i was mentioned because that's the guy's current cart, and he's considering switching to the R4i Gold with Wood.

Of course, in order for you to know that it would have required you to actually read...


----------



## Another World (Aug 24, 2012)

kineticUK said:


> acekard2i are low quality carts with dickhead firmware... and I'm sick of hearing about them.



i worked really hard, for free, for well over 4 years, to beta test akaio in an effort to make it into the kernel it is today. at one point norm and ywg traded code and ideas almost daily. they directly influenced each others kernel. next time before your open your mouth consider what you are about to type. you clearly don't know the facts and offending people with your fan-boyish remarks isn't going to get you very far.

-another world


----------



## tranfeer (Aug 26, 2012)

According to the information collected by me, the Real-Time-Save(RTS) will be integrated into WOOD R4 for R4i Gold(r4ids.cn) and WOOD R4 for R4iDSN(r4idsn.com).Let's pay attention to the changelog of WOOD R4 released in the future.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 26, 2012)

That... would be pretty impressive, actually.  From what I understand it's not something easy to accomplish.  AKAIO's devs tried it and deemed it too buggy to release.


----------



## ShadowtearX (Sep 10, 2012)

*Update:*
New loaders added:


> Wood R4 (.NDS) v1.51
> Wood R4iDSN (.NDS) v1.51
> Wood R4iDS Gold (.NDS) v1.51


_*Download them here:* www.gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=269241_


----------

